# chicken on the BBQ



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The head knot did the cooking tonight…BBQ chicken
Marinated in teriyaki sauce, hot sauce, and duck sauce,
with salt/pepper, garlic powder and paprika. Then wrapped 
each piece tightly in foil…At the end the foil
is removed and the chicken browned.

The home fries were done in an iron skillet on the BBQ as well.
First they were put in the microwave for 4 minutes, then sliced
thick with a chopped onion…salt/pepper, garlic powder, paprika,
then drizzled with Canola oil…they were delicious…He even did the
Corn on the BBQ in the husks…I made the salad😄 It was a nice night

































off for me. 👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like something I would do, minus the duck sauce. Wife doesn't care for it on chicken as ya'll do it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m going to plan on more BBQ this summer…We got a new bbq and the head guy loves cooking on it…the grill fits in the DW, so I like that feature.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Great idea with the foil.
I used to par-boil the chicken before I putt on the grill.
Trying to cook the chicken on the grill never produced tasty results until I partially cooked it first.
I wish I would have thought of the foil.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Best chicken I've had was after I bought a rotisserie for my gas grill, then let it cook indirectly with a low flame for about 4 hours while enjoying margs and view and basting it now and then with some sauce. Fell off the bone.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Missouri Bound, foil give you perfect results….without it you burn the heck out of the chicken.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I’m going to plan on more BBQ this summer…We got a new bbq and the head guy loves cooking on it…the grill fits in the DW, so I like that feature.


You wash a grill ? 

But i do wish i could grill thighs so they are not so slimy / juicy but more dried . Do i just need to burn those ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never have slimy chicken,,,just put a bbq sauce on it, then wrap each piece in foil, put the cover down and cook the chicken like you would in an oven…after a while remove the foil and lower the flame, and then brown the chicken turning frequently not to burn it black.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks great, I don't do chicken anymore though.
When I did, the best chicken I ever cooked was in a webber bullet smoker.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why don’t you do chicken anymore?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Why don’t you do chicken anymore?


Personal diet restrictions, we only eat skinned breasts. Usually not something to do on the grill.

Edit... I can do them in a smoker with lower temps, but my grills run more or less pretty hot


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

looks great,

chicken on the BBQ is always so much better,

well, actually, i think that applies to anything cooked on the BBQ

i think you should have your own sub-forum "two knots recipes"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

pumpkin11 said:


> looks great,
> 
> chicken on the BBQ is always so much better,
> 
> ...


I agree, especially steak…I’m going to try wrapping the pork chops in the foil as well…and then just browning them on low…in the past we always seem to burn pork chops cause the fat makes the flame sear up.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> I agree, especially steak


I wouldn't cook steak any other way !!
BBQ is the only way to go!!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> I agree, especially steak…I’m going to try wrapping the pork chops in the foil as well…and then just browning them on low…in the past we always seem to burn pork chops cause the fat makes the flame sear up.


Depending on the grill, if you split up the grill into 2 zones, one half with coals and one half without, You start the chops over the hot coals till you get them browned, then move them to the side with no coals for indirect heat to finish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We use a gas grill. I like it cause I can use it like an oven, I make whole
chickens, whole Turkeys and meatloafs on the grill by putting then in my cast iron skillet raising the pan up on a brick, closing the top and creating an oven.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> We use a gas grill. I like it cause I can use it like an oven, I make whole
> chickens, whole Turkeys and meatloafs on the grill by putting then in my cast iron skillet raising the pan up on a brick, closing the top and creating an oven.


Then you can do that with the chops, just start them over the flames first till browned on both sides, then move them up higher in a pan and close the lid.

Edit... if you get a small smoker box you can put hardwood chips in it and place somewhere in the grill to get some smoke flavor.



https://theonlinegrill.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/cave-tools-maximum-stainless-steel.jpg


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, Steve, you’re right, I could start the marinated chops in the pan, and then at the end put
them directly on the grill! Thanks.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> Depending on the grill, if you split up the grill into 2 zones, one half with coals and one half without, You start the chops over the hot coals till you get them browned, then move them to the side with no coals for indirect heat to finish.


yeah, thats how i do my steak,

half BBQ on high, the other half medium to low,

start them on the hot side, move em to the low side to finish,

actually, thats how i cook my chicken too


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

pumpkin11 said:


> yeah, thats how i do my steak,
> 
> half BBQ on high, the other half medium to low,
> 
> ...


Except for Rib Eye, The only way to ruin a Rib Eye is to overcook it.

I have laid Rib Eye steaks right in top of the coals (lump wood) no cooking grate. Cowboy steak.
Impossible to burn.
I'll probably be doing one, this week, too.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, Missouri Bound, foil give you perfect results….without it you burn the heck out of the chicken.


It burns because of the sauce you put on way to soon. Its not the grill. The only foil I ever use on a charcoal grill is for drippings under the cooking grate on the cool side.
Grilling should be easy and adding steps is not necessary.



SeniorSitizen said:


> You wash a grill ?
> But i do wish i could grill thighs so they are not so slimy / juicy but more dried . Do i just need to burn those ?


Not sure what you mean but chicken is easy on the grill. Using indirect cooking. Hot coals on one side and no coals on the other. I use the cold side first with the cover on. This will cook them through. Then you can move them over for browning. You can do the same on a gas grill. Turn one burner off. Thats your cold side.
If you start on the hot side you have very little control as far as the browning and thorough cooking. Cook it first on the cold side then move it over if necessary.
I don't wash my grill top. I bring the heat up high and use a grill brush to remove any particles. The heat is plenty high to kill any possible bad things. A good grill brush is a must have. Some use crumpled up foil.



Two Knots said:


> I never have slimy chicken,,,just put a bbq sauce on it, then wrap each piece in foil, put the cover down and cook the chicken like you would in an oven…after a while remove the foil and lower the flame, and then brown the chicken turning frequently not to burn it black.


I never put sauce on anything at the beginning. And I rarely sauce at all on the grill. Sauces do burn and thats why you have to use foil in the beginning.
If I do sauce on the grill I wait until the last few minutes. Then it has no opportunity to burn. But you must still keep a close eye on it. I see you use your grill more like an oven and I do the same thing. But no saucing while cooking. I make my own finishing sauce I serve at the table.
I do season generously before I put meat on the grill. I try to season the night before.



Steve2444 said:


> Depending on the grill, if you split up the grill into 2 zones, one half with coals and one half without, You start the chops over the hot coals till you get them browned, then move them to the side with no coals for indirect heat to finish.


I do it just opposite but the results are similar. The reason I use the cold side first is so when I go to brown, the meat is already cooked. With the grill cover down, you can cook all the way with the cold side and get browning if the heat is high enough.
I find this method gives me more control on the final appearance and browning I'm looking for. Cold side first with lid down and running about 400°. Inm any case there is no browning needed. 400° is plenty to brown.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> Except for Rib Eye, The only way to ruin a Rib Eye is to overcook it.


oh i never over cook steak,

i like my steak bloody and red....dripping with blood !!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

well JV, tonight I‘m making beef kabobs …they are already marinating in teriyaki sauce and duck sauce and seasonings…I want a quick sear on the outside and rare on the inside…the teriyaki and the duck sauce will caramelize the outside nicely, I think. Stay tuned for the final results.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> well JV, tonight I‘m making beef kabobs …they are already marinating in teriyaki sauce and duck sauce and seasonings…I want a quick sear on the outside and rare on the inside…the teriyaki and the duck sauce will caramelize the outside nicely, I think. Stay tuned for the final results.


Sounds great Knot. Like you my beef is rare so sauce really does not have time to burn....lol


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Got this puppy yesterday for outdoor cooking. It's portable, but it weighs _*64* *pounds*_, but it can easily break down into 3 components via slide locks.
> 
> So, going to try it for griddlng steaks, etc.
> 
> ...



Nice,

I just ordered this two days ago....can't wait to cook my first steak



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/weber-spirit-sp-335-3-burner-propane-bbq-in-stainless-steel-with-424-sq-inches-of-cooking-surface/1001585582


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

what do you mean an outdoor griddle? We use a gas bbq. Do you mean a griddle on the bbq?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have had so many different styles of grill, One Gas I will never do gas again, I have a bullet smoker, an offset smoker built like a tank 75 yr warranty, 
I had a small kettle piece of garbage. Chinese junk no brand.

The one I have come to use the most, is the park style ( as in my pictures) and 2 Lodge sportsmans grills, unsurpassed for making "a" rib eye.

The Lodge is Heavy, though portable, but it is a pain to carry before and after.

The park style, is perfect for my wife and I. No carrying no cover, built like a tank will last past my lifetime in the elements. 
AND is big enough for 3 to 4 or more people depending on what is grilling.

Each to their own, there is no right or wrong here, Gas or charcoal style, smoker vs grill.
All depends on what you cook the most and what lets you do it the most often.

Just remember, Grilling is different than BBQin. or smoking. 

As an afterthought, if you never tried grilling bacon over charcoal.... you have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a gas grill…we used to have a weber, but after a few years we gave it away cause it didn’t get hot enough to cook a good steak…then we got a char-broil and liked it…
but after about ten years the grills and the flavor bars went..So, we got a regular three burner gas grill that gets very hot.We are happy
with the new grill.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> We have a gas grill…we used to have a weber, but after a few years we gave it away cause it didn’t get hot enough to cook a good steak…then we got a char-broil and liked it…
> but after about ten years the grills and the flavor bars went..So, we got a regular three burner gas grill that gets very hot.We are happy
> with the new grill.


You can certainly get a hot enough fire in a Weber. Put some fire brick in the middle to contain the charcoal, light them and when ready put your steaks on. Watch them closely. Do you know how to poke them to determine doneness? If so do it. There are YT vids if you don't. Turn them and finish. Doesn't take long but requires almost constant attention.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> Nice,
> I just ordered this two days ago....can't wait to cook my first steak
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/weber-spirit-sp-335-3-burner-propane-bbq-in-stainless-steel-with-424-sq-inches-of-cooking-surface/1001585582


Nice grill. IMO Weber is the best grill on the market. Built to last. My Weber gas grill is over *35 years old* and the igniter still works believe it or not. Its the ™ Weber Genesis Silver B. No side burner.
I have replaced the flavorizer bars three times. The last time I bought stainless flavorizer bars. Had I got them the second time there would have been no third time. I also replaced the grates with SS as well. It still lights on the first push and out cooks anything I have ever used. I have yet to replace the burners. I do need to grease the temp control valves as they are getting a little gummy. But a little grease and knowing how to remove, disassemble, clean, grease (high temp) and reinstall them is easy and I expect many more years out of this great grill.
I recommend Weber over others sold. If you take care of your grill you should get years of use out of it. I keep mine covered and under cover.
I also have a brand new 26" Weber Kettle. I replaced my old Weber Kettle that was easily 25 years old. My wife got it for me last birthday. My old Kettle is still good and down in my basement.
I also have the Weber Smokey Joe. Great little grill you can take with you on picnics and its great if just cooking a couple steaks for dinner. It needs a new grate.
I have a Brinkman offset tunnel smoker and its a beast. But the design is flawed. Most all offset smokers are designed poorly. It needs to be modified. The way it comes, it is a wood/charcoal hog. There is a mod I can buy, but its as much as the smoker cost. So it resides in the basement awaiting attention. One day.



Two Knots said:


> We have a gas grill…we used to have a weber, but after a few years we gave it away cause it didn’t get hot enough to cook a good steak…then we got a char-broil and liked it…
> but after about ten years the grills and the flavor bars went..So, we got a regular three burner gas grill that gets very hot.We are happy
> with the new grill.


My 35 year old Weber gas grill gets hot. I start it, close it with all three burners on high. Within ten minutes the temp gauge is pegged out. The gauge I think goes to 600°f. So the actual temperature is well above 600°. Plenty hot to sear and char anything in mere minutes.
I have had very little experience with Charbroil. But the experience I did have was not good. Once I got the Weber is when I realized how much better it was. It was night and day better than the Charbroil. But this was years ago,
I did cook on one not to long ago and I hated it. I wish I would have brought my Weber Genesis Silver B with me. 

Looks like you have gone through three grills to my one grill.....lol
When you say it did not get hot enough exactly what do you mean? When I first started using gas I was not impressed at all. But it was not the grill. It was me and I had no idea what I was doing. I expected it to work like a charcoal grill does. It does not and it takes a little time to get the gas grill mastered. 
If you were preheating your Weber on high (with top down) for at least 10 minites and you did not peg out the temp gauge, there was something wrong with the grill. I have yet to see this issue with any Weber gas grill.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

J. V. said:


> Nice grill. IMO Weber is the best grill on the market. Built to last. My Weber gas grill is over *35 years old* and the igniter still works believe it or not.


thanks, that is what i wanted to hear, i bought it in hopes for longevity,

i always bought cheap BBQs in the past, and they rust out after 4-5 years, and i throw them away,

this time i thought i would spend more money up front on a good brand name, hoping it will last longer


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> thanks, that is what i wanted to hear, i bought it in hopes for longevity,
> 
> i always bought cheap BBQs in the past, and they rust out after 4-5 years, and i throw them away,
> 
> this time i thought i would spend more money up front on a good brand name, hoping it will last longer


You bought a very good name in this industry. However they don't make them like they did when I got mine. But I suspect you will be very happy. I know I am.
In fact I just got my little tube of high heat grease to lube up the valves on my Weber. They are a little spongy over all these years. But you can address most any issue with a Weber. I can still buy every part on mine and its been 35 years.
I looked up how to lubricate the the valves and found out its very easy and all you need is a few minutes and some high temp silicone grease. You do have to take them apart, but its simple.
I have replaced most everything except the firebox easily. The firebox is cast aluminum.
Have fun and enjoy.


----------

